

Things to Say When You're Losing a Technical Argument [2001] - reitanqild
http://www.pigdog.org/auto/mr_bads_list/shortcolumn/1914.html

======
atoponce
Yay for a refresh on the BOFH excuses.

------
JetSpiegel
> I heard that the only real application for that technology was child
> pornography. How did you hear about it?

Can't beat this.

